# Esomeprazole versus Omeprazole



## fedupupnorth

can anyone help ? Myself and my husband have been taking Nexium (esomeprazole) for the last couple of years on and off ( him for a small hiatus hernia and me for gastritis) we both take between 20mg and 80 mg a day, depending on if we have pain.now the doctors are saying the local health board are trying to stop people getting Nexium as it is too expensive, and they are trying to put everyone on Omeprazole instead (prilosec in the US). Now, both me and my husband have taken omeprazole before and it just doesnt do the same job that Nexium does. many doctirs have tried to tell us that they are the same thing, but we have also had doctirs telling us the nexium is the better medicine. We also know ourselves that omeprazole does not have the same effect.I am worried about this - what if the doctor just stops us having nexium ? it is the only thing that works for both of us. does anyone have any knowledge of this or opinions on the difference between omeprazole and esomeprazole?we are both doing everything we can to heal ourselves as well - we dont smoke, rarely drink, eat healthily (no takeaways, no fried food etc) and both excersice regulalarly. this just seems to be the final kick in the teeth.


----------



## Cherrie

HiHere's a study comparing different types of PPI, including the two you've mentioned:http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/463163_3I've never taken nexium myself, so I don't personally know. I took prilosec though for a while and it didn't help much. I'm currently taking Prevacid which helps to stop my long-term violent coughs, although i still have a sore throat every morning. Then again everyone is different...Hope this is of a little help.Cherrie


----------



## madge

I have the same problem. I wish that the patent would run out on Nexium so it would be ovdr-the-counter, like Prilosec is. I first was put on generic Prilosec, then regular Prilosec, then Aciphex, then Prevacid, then Protonix. Some gave me headaches. ALL of them gave me cramping and constipation (I have irritable bowel with constipation anyway, and this made it worse. Soon I had a rectal fissure, bleeding and hemorrhoids.) Then my doctor put me on Nexium, and I had no side effects at all. I'm on medicare, and my RX plan (with MEDCO as the online meds service) will let me have Nexium for just one year, and that's because my doctor went to bat for me. I don't know what I'll do when the year is up. I'm so frustrated by this! There definitely is a difference between these medications, and people tolerate them differently. My son takes Prilosec with no problems. But he doesn't have irritable bowel problems either.


----------



## teresa5454

I can recommend a reputable pharmacy (Nexium) http://onlinecheappills.com I recieved my pills within one week of ordering them.
P.S. 5% discount coupon code: 4y3g6f4k


----------

